# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  ip to ip video call

## alexbzzz

Наверное сюда =) Ищется программка для видео звонков ip to ip, без сервера, которая способна передавать H.264.

----------


## alexbzzz

Нашел. Если кому интересно - http://ekiga.org/ оч. интересный проект

----------

